
Ask HN: Do textbooks help? - ygd_coder
I can't say I'm exactly new to programming, but I'm new to writing algorithms that actually do something. I am a bit clueless at the moment, but I was wondering whether reading a textbook on the subject helps. I'm specifically considering "Introduction to the Design and Analysis of Algorithms (2nd Edition)" by Anany V. Levitin, or "Introduction to Algorithms (3d Edition)" by Thomas H. Cormen, Charles E. Leiserson, Ronald L. Rivest, and Clifford Stein. Or both. Are these books any good? Are there other books I should read?<p>BTW: As far as programming languages go, I'm pretty fluent in Java and far into learning Python with plans to learn many more languages in the future.
======
plinkplonk
Textbooks are about the only way to learn deep comp sci for someone (like me)
who is self taught .

I don't know about the Levitin book, but the Cormen book is likely to be a
little tough for someone just starting out. I would suggest Tardos and
Kleinberg or Skiena's book (and once you are finished with those you can
always come back to Cormen). Make sure you are comfortable deriving proofs
before attempting Cormen. A lot of the value of the book is in its exercises
and a lot of the exercises involve proving things.

So yes textbooks help, but in my experience they need to be the right
textbooks in the right sequence. Good Luck!

------
yannis
Textbooks are the best source for CS. The web is actually very shallow when it
comes to getting a real series of 'graded tutorials' and subject matter.

I try to buy my books from book stores. There is nothing like flipping through
a book to assess it and is an ideal way to spend a couple of hours in a lazy
afternoon. I envy people living in big Cities where the super book stores
reside!

~~~
billswift
I agree wholeheartedly; I wrote a couple of posts a few months ago about the
problems with web learning, the first is linked from the later one which is
here: [http://williambswift.blogspot.com/2009/04/overcoming-bias-
an...](http://williambswift.blogspot.com/2009/04/overcoming-bias-and-learning-
from-www.html) .

EDIT: The first post actually does a better job of describing what the web
currently is good for in learning.

~~~
yannis
Excellent post hit the nail on the head. Besides the actual buying of a book
from a bookstore has something of a religious feeling for me :)

------
phugoid
I use Amazon.

Find a dozen books on a given topic, read the descriptions, reviews and
ratings. Pick the one that fits your tastes, and read it. All.

Reading a textbook always helps. With experience, you'll get "luckier" at
picking the right book.

~~~
ygd_coder
That's what I did. I just wanted confirmation.

------
rw
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=665069>

------
sarvesh
Yes textbooks do help. The Levitin book is good start. I would recommend
reading Cormen et al after that. If you want to get serious about designing
algorithms you should refer Donald Knuth's Art of Computer Programming, at
least Volume 1.

